# Prowlr - Your TV Companion



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Prowlr is a free web app allowing you to track your favourite TV shows on your iPhone or iPod Touch.










This web app provides an easy to use, friendly, manageable tool to track up and coming episodes of your favourite tv shows.

Registration is quick, easy and free.

Add unlimited TV shows to your show list. Decide you don't want to follow a show any longer? Just 2 taps will remove it.

Being a web app, Prowlr will never require updates through the Apple store. Any new features will automatically be added to your account when you sign in. Free of charge, of course.

Visit http://prowlr.tv now, add Prowl to your home screen and you will receive our customized dashboard icon.

Unique Features:

- WEEKLY VIEWER
Check which shows are on each week using Prowlr's unique weekly viewer.

- EMAIL NOTIFICATION
Never miss an episode of your favourite shows ever again. Prowlr will send you an email at the start of each week letting you know which episodes are airing on which day.

- SYNOPSIS VIEWER
Check details of current and next episodes with Prowlr's synopsis viewer by just tapping on the episode name.

For News and Update information, check out our:

twitter page http://twitter.com/prowlrtv
facebook fan page http://prowlr.tv/facebook

(thanks to everyone who participated in tv polls last year)


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

bit more info about prowlr:

- Unfortunately push is not a feature supported by a web app, so although there could be the option of an sms reminder in the future (if it is a viable option) push, at this moment in time, is not available.

- This is not limited to UK shows. The data prowlr uses is collected from theTVDB.com (a site that allows open api) and is limited to only displaying when a shows episodes are first aired. If there is a way in the future of selecting air dates and stations depending on GPS location, then it is something we will look into.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

thanks to anyone who has signed up for an account. we've had a fantastic first few days as far as users go. hope anyone using it is getting what they want from it.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Dont forget to check your emails monday mornings to see whats on each week. (if you have opted for the digest)


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

We are happy to announce that we are officially an apple FEATURED web app!!!!!

http://apple.com/webapps

:doublesho


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've registered for this but I never receive the confirmation email. I've checked my junk mail too and it's not there. First time I registered was last week then I tried again this morning. Not good do far.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Oh really? 

PM me your email address mate and ill check to see if the name was registered on our list.

Chris, I have created you an account, all seems to be fine our end. Check your email and see if it is working your end. Thanks


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

If anyone has suggestions of how to improve prowlr, or features they would like to see added (keep in mind that it is a web app for the time being, so dont ask for push ).
We are planning v2.0 tomorrow evening and starting on the next updates, so either let me know in here, or add to the feedback form on prowlr.tv (accessed via a pc/mac)

We do not want to:

- clutter the UI
- make it harder than 2-3 taps to check the information you want
- fill it with useless pages of information that is irrelevant (like episode actors names for example)

(im not promising that all suggestions will be added, but all will be discussed)


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Working now thanks.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sky does this anyway.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

**Prowlr - Now available for iPhone 4 and iPad.*
*

Thank you for all your comments, feedback and support. We are happy to announce 
we have over 2,500 registered users and are tracking over 1,600 TV shows (that's over 
90,000 episodes of TV).

We have been working on some new improvements for your favourite TV companion:

- *iPad support* - enjoy Prowlr on your iPad as well as iPhone and iPod touch.

- *iPhone 4 ready* - Prowlr now looks sharper thanks to the fantastic retina display.

- *Show status* - Now you can see show status from your 'shows' list. Any shows that have been
terminated will display "ENDED" next to them. (Yeah we know, we don't have the heart to delete 24 
off our show list either.)

BUG FIXES:

- Some users were experiencing issues with duplicated show data. This should now happen 
far less frequently and measures are in place to correct any show data much faster than before.

- Synopsis data was showing on the 'Shows' list but not on the 'Weekly View'. This has now
been rectified.

There are more updates planned for the future but as ever, if you have any feedback please
contact us by visiting prowlr.tv from a PC or Mac and hitting the "Contact Us" link.

Remember, Prowlr is completely free. Just visit prowlr.tv from your iPhone, iPod touch 
or iPad and add your favourite shows.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If it is a webapp, why not make a simple online frontend rather than restricting the user of the site to an application for Apple devices?


----------

